# Megabus



## Geri (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyome know if the Megabus still picks up at Eastville? It's still listed as a stop on their website but we waited 3/4 hour and there was no sign of it. We were watching the motorway the whole time and we didn't see it go past.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 4, 2010)

Not anymore, pick up from the Colston Hall and UWE only. Got a feeling Bakers Dolphin still go from Tescos but do check first.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2010)

you use megabus???


----------



## Geri (Apr 4, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> Not anymore, pick up from the Colston Hall and UWE only. Got a feeling Bakers Dolphin still go from Tescos but do check first.



Yeah, we saw the Bakers Dolphin one.

I wonder if they will give us a refund then, since the stop is still listed on their website?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> you use megabus???



and what is wrong with Megabus?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2010)

Union busting homophobic cunts iirc
wouldn't have thought butchers n geri would give them any cash...


----------



## Geri (Apr 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> you use megabus???



Surely you mean M*g*b*s?


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 4, 2010)

Geri said:


> Yeah, we saw the Bakers Dolphin one.
> 
> I wonder if they will give us a refund then, since the stop is still listed on their website?



They should do, I would kick up a fuss and threaten to go public as thats well out of order.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Union busting homophobic cunts iirc
> wouldn't have thought butchers n geri would give them any cash...



not heard of this, any links?


----------



## Geri (Apr 5, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> They should do, I would kick up a fuss and threaten to go public as thats well out of order.



I could copy the letter to the Transport Commissioner and my MP. That always works with First!


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> and what is wrong with Megabus?



Grade-A cunts. 

Some things are just too cheap!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2010)

The owner Brian Souter is a right wing christian nut case who tried to repeal section 28. Also there seems to be a standing policy of chucking gays off the bus for having the cheak to put an arm around one another.

Plus publicly calling northerners a load of beer swilling Neanderthals(or something). Then all the normal bribery of politicians etc etc.

Not heard about the anti-union stuff but it really wouldn't shock me.

But who cares as long as its a cheap bus service, right?


dave


----------



## Geri (Apr 5, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Also there seems to be a standing policy of chucking gays off the bus for having the cheak to put an arm around one another.



Link?


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2010)

Geri said:


> Link?



The links to my local paper will be dead now as they have a six month limit.  However, I posted them at the time.

Briefly, the story was just that - A gay couple were chucked off the Aberdeen-Oldmeldrum bus and when pressed on the issue, Stagecoach were quite unrepentant about it.

Last I heard, a case was in process.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2010)

kained&able said:


> But who cares as long as its a cheap bus service, right?



It is only a cheap service when there is compaeition on the route.  Stagecoach will do all they can to put other firms off and once gone, Stagecoach have a habit of bumping the fares up severalfold.


----------



## Geri (Apr 5, 2010)

pogofish said:


> The links to my local paper will be dead now as they have a six month limit.  However, I posted them at the time.
> 
> Briefly, the story was just that - A gay couple were chucked off the Aberdeen-Oldmeldrum bus and when pressed on the issue, Stagecoach were quite unrepentant about it.
> 
> Last I heard, a case was in process.



So that proves it's a standing policy?


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2010)

Geri said:


> So that proves it's a standing policy?



I can't remember the exact quote offhand but yes, their response was jawdropping and did seem sufficent to justify action.  I suppose we will just have to wait and see what the courts make of it?

Also, as well as Soutar, you have the out and out class-obsessed snobbery of the co-owner.  Whose attempts to overturn the public access laws in Scotland have been partially successful and who seems quite happy to drive ordinary people out of their homes so she dosen't have to see or talk to them.


----------



## Geri (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, I would be interested to hear of the outcome.

Although I doubt I will ever use Megabus again as they don't pick up from where I live now.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.pinknews.co.uk/news/articles/2005-5994.html


----------



## Geri (Apr 5, 2010)

kained&able said:


> http://www.pinknews.co.uk/news/articles/2005-5994.html



I've already googled and read that article. The actions of one driver does not equal a standing policy, which is what you claim.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2010)

True enough my memory was hazy. They didn't exactly seem fussed by either incident though and considering the blokes religious views it wasn't a huge mistake.

Bottom line he is a an anti-union, politician bribing, homophobic cunt and people shouldn't be giving him or his companies money.

dave


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2010)

Received this e-mail this morning:



> Thank you for your email to our office.
> Megabus tickets are non-refundable sorry



My reply:



> That's interesting as I know people who have received refunds.
> 
> Furthermore, I have since discovered that the reason the bus didn't turn up is because the stop is no longer used, despite it still being shown as a stop on your website.
> 
> I think in the circumstances I will refer this to the Transport Commissioner and my MP as I believe this comes under false advertising.



Then this e-mail about 1/2 hour later



> Dear megabus.com customer,
> Thank you for your recent enquiry.
> I confirm that your credit/debit card has now been refunded and will be paid to yoour account within 3 working days.
> You will shortly receive an email from Worldpay, our banking partners
> ...





Twats.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

kained&able said:


> The owner Brian Souter is a right wing christian nut case who tried to repeal section 28.



He tried to stop the repeal of Section 28 or 2A as it was up here.


----------

